

The Boy with Half a Brain - uladzislau
http://www.indianapolismonthly.com/news-opinion/boy-with-half-brain-william-buttars/?

======
lutusp
This is the third time this has been submitted in the last 24 hours.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8245558](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8245558)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8245633](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8245633)

